# magnaflow mufflers



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i was wondering if it would be best to buy a full exhaust system or just get the old mufflers hacked off and new ones installed. i just went to a shop and they told me i should just get the mufflers, but i was wondering if i would pick anything up from this or if i would get more with the full exhaust. he told me that the stock exhaust has 2 1/2 inch pipes that were good and i also did notice that the magnaflow kit comes with 2 1/2 inch pipes. any input would be much appreciated before i spend my money. thanks in advance.


----------

